# Rudge Fork Question



## wrongway (Jul 30, 2018)

I see this fork on ebay. Would the fork crown from one of my Rudge bikes fit on it? It looks very similar.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm confused by fork crown - do you mean headset cap?  
That becomes a thread pitch question, 26 tpi v 24 tpi.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 30, 2018)

The pretty chrome part that slopes down. The one on Rudge bikes slopes about like that and then comes down to a peak on both sides.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 30, 2018)

that fork of course is complete with crown - the fork crown is actually the entire piece that connects to the blades, so you kinda don't have a fork without one.  
But I guess you're asking about the chrome dressing on the fork crown?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, the chrome dressing. Not sure what to call it. I have a Rudge fork for a 21" bike and I'm wondering if I can use this chrome dressing on it so I can have a 23" Rudge fork. I can't seem to find an actual proper fork. This looks very similar, but I wouldn't know till after I buy it and have it at home.


----------

